

Adobe releases 64-bit Flash preview for Windows, Mac & Linux - Garbage
http://www.neowin.net/news/adobe-releases-64-bit-flash-for-windows-mac--linux

======
duck
What is it with Adobe and 64-bit? Were they thinking it was a fad and might go
away?

They did the same thing with Acrobat and it took them forever to release a
64-bit compatiable iFilter for it.

------
nodata
Reasons I dislike Adobe consumer products:

1\. _Still_ no stable 64-bit support after all these years.

2\. FEAD optimiser, or whatever they call it now.

3\. Security updates which require even more updates.

4\. The shortcut icon which reappears on the desktop after every update.

5\. The ability to put video and flash in my PDFs.

6\. Bloated apps.

~~~
rm-rf
On (1): Is it possible that the code base is so poor that getting it 64-bit
clean is big deal?

On (3): It's a nightmare now.

------
rm-rf
No word on whether or not they've used the 64-bit update as an opportunity to
address the near continuous stream of exploits that they seem to have built
into their products.

------
zokier
Just almost exactly 7 years after Athlon 64 was released.

------
c00p3r
_cooper@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ file libflashplayer.so libflashplayer.so: ELF
64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked,
stripped cooper@ubuntu:~/Downloads$_

wow! they finally managed to build it! I can't believe! ^_^

